
Remote Sql in JavaScript for Mini-SPA Apps - buwilliams
https://github.com/buwilliams/rpcsql
======
ruslan_talpa
Allowing at will joins is dangerous. It seems you are trying to replicate the
functionality of PostgREST

~~~
buwilliams
Yeah, it's a proof of concept without any real security added. I do believe
security is implementable. How would you use PostgRest to implement
authorization in an existing system? It seems to me that we could benefit from
a drop-in solution.

~~~
ruslan_talpa
Authorization is explained in the docs (done by PostgreSQL). All the bits
together here [https://github.com/subzerocloud/postgrest-starter-
kit](https://github.com/subzerocloud/postgrest-starter-kit)

------
TomMarius
This is kinda similar to GraphQL. I like this approach more though.

~~~
buwilliams
It's inspired by GraphQL. What do you like about this approach? We are kicking
ideas around at the office so it's good to have feedback from outsiders.

~~~
TomMarius
I don't like string-based queries, functional approach suits me better.

~~~
buwilliams
Agreed. Having a data structure under the hood has so many benefits.

